# PC Setup läuft nicht einwandfrei ?



## TraderMoe (12. August 2014)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde,

ich habe mir die *SAPPHIRE Radeon R9 280 3072MB GDDR5 PCI-E DVI-I/-D* besorgt, um meinen 
PC etwas zu boosten.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor 2.90 GHz
RAM: 2x4GB Kingston 1333MHz
Mainboard: M5A78L/USB3
Betriebssystem: Windows 8.1 64bit

Das Problem ist, dass ich bei WOW auf "guter" Grafik Einstellung Maximal 50 FPS habe, Bei "Ultra" nur maximal 25 FPS. 

Meine Frage, was stimmt mit dem PC nicht ?


----------



## TraderMoe (12. August 2014)

Habe noch einen Benchmark test gemacht:
Unigine Heaven Benchmark 4.0

FPS:	28.7
Score:	724
Min FPS:	7.1
Max FPS:	63.4

Platform:	
Windows NT 6.2 (build 9200) 64bit
CPU model:	AMD Athlon(tm) II X4 635 Processor (2913MHz) x4
GPU model:	AMD Radeon R9 200 Series 14.100.0.0 (3072M x1


Render:	Direct3D11
Mode:	1920x1080 8xAA fullscreen
Preset	Custom
Quality	Ultra
Tessellation:Extreme

LG Moe


----------



## Lacritz (12. August 2014)

Der Prozessor würde ich meinen... das ist kein Prozessor der sonderlich gut zu sein scheint - denke mal ,dass die Grafikkarte hierbei nicht schnell genug mit Daten gefüttert wird... so dass eben nicht mehr FPS möglich sind.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2014)

Liegt eindeutig an der CPU. Die bremst die Grafikkarte doch schon sehr stark aus.


----------



## TraderMoe (12. August 2014)

Okay, danke.

was würdet ihr mir da denn so empfehlen ?
und müsste ich evtl den Arbeitsspeicher aus austauschen, da dieser
ja eine geringe Taktfrequenz hat.

LG Moe


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2014)

Erst mal müssten wir wissen, wo Preismäßig deine Schmerzgrenze liegt. 
Empfehlen würde ich Intel. Da du, wie ich denke auf deinem Board auch ddr3 Speicher hast, musst du den nicht unbedingt neu kaufen. Die paar Prozent machen dann auch nicht mehr viel aus.
Ein Board mit Sockel 1150:
http://geizhals.de/gigabyte-ga-z97p-d3-a1107967.html
CPU:
http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4590-cm8064601560615-a1050220.html

Aber da kann unser User "painschkes" eventuell was besseres empfehlen. Je nach dem was du ausgeben möchtest. Ich bin da nicht so in der Übung wie er.^^
So bist du aber ungefähr mit ca. 240 Euro dabei. Geht vielleicht auch etwas günstiger.


----------



## TraderMoe (12. August 2014)

Da ich ein AM3+ Sockel habe und auch nur ein Armer student bin wollte ich gerne bei AMD bleiben,
aber ich weiß nicht ob ich doch evtl mehr investieren sollte.


----------



## Dagonzo (12. August 2014)

Kann ich durchaus verstehen. Aber AMD ist nicht wirklich die beste Wahl, was die in letzter Zeit an CPU´s so rausgebracht haben.
Aber wie schon geschrieben, kann dir hier jemand vielleicht noch einen besseren Tipp geben. Aber meiner Meinung nach geht zur Zeit nichts über Intel. AMD hatte früher schon mal deutlich bessere Zeiten erlebt. 
Aber bei solch einer Grafikkarte (ist ja schon fast High-End) wie deiner, muss dann auch der Rest passen, sonst hätte es auch eine R9 260/270 getan.


----------



## squats (12. August 2014)

guck das du bei ebay n X4 955BE/965BE kriegst sollten so um 60Euro liegen

halbwegs anständigen Kühler und noch bissl übertakten


----------



## TraderMoe (12. August 2014)

Also für einen neuen CPU würde ich 100€ ausgeben.

wenn ich doch auf Intel umsteigen muss sage ich mal ~200€


----------



## squats (12. August 2014)

http://geizhals.de/asrock-b85-pro4-90-mxgqb0-a0uayz-a953112.html

http://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4440-bx80646i54440-a986966.html

wär das günstigste


----------



## Lacritz (12. August 2014)

Wenns ein AMD sein sollte... 
sowas in der Art:
http://www.amazon.de/AMD-Octa-Core-Prozessor-Socket-Cache/dp/B009O7YUF6/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1407868710&sr=8-1&keywords=amd

Ansonsten würde ich ebenfalls zu Intel greifen... da man generell sagen kann , dass ein Intel CPU bei gleicher Taktrate zu einem AMD wesentlich besser ist...
So gibt es AMD Quad cores mit 3,4 / 3,5 ghz, den ein I3 mit 2x 3,2 ghz aber schlägt.


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. August 2014)

Also mal unabhängig davon, dass Intel garantiert die beste Leistung liefern wird, aber eure AMD-Empfehlungen waren bisher ziemlicher Unfug
- weder der Phenom II 965 BE (Der schon 4 Jahre alt ist)
- noch ein Octacore, wobei WoW maximal 4 Kerne nutzen kann (wenn nicht sogar nur 2) machen Sinn.

Als gute, günstige AMD Empfehlung schmeiß ich den AMD FX-4350 in den Raum. Ab 85,- derzeit.
Wenn teurer, dann Intel.


----------



## squats (13. August 2014)

ist doch egal ob 4Jahre alt, wenn die Leistung noch stimmt und das Geld knapp ist

hatte für ne Freundin im Januar auch nochmal den 965BE für 60€ inkl. geholt und auf 3,9 übertaktet

gut den 4350 hatte ich noch mit knapp 95-100 aufm Schirm, Leistung ist aber trotzdem noch bescheiden


----------



## painschkes (13. August 2014)

_Die Leistung vom 4350 ist vom vom P/L-Verhältnis her super - deshalb ist er auch im Sticky empfohlen.

Beste AMD-CPU die man holen kann.

Da hat BuD wie immer Recht._


----------



## TraderMoe (13. August 2014)

na toll, zu allem Überfluss flackerte mein Bildschirm noch
und nun erhält dieser kein Signal mehr.


----------



## squats (13. August 2014)

bau mal die alte Karte ein


----------



## TraderMoe (13. August 2014)

Hab ich gemacht. Mit der alten Karte Funktioniert es dann wieder.


----------



## Dagonzo (13. August 2014)

Ist dein Netzteil denn ausreichend für die neue Karte?


----------



## TraderMoe (13. August 2014)

Ich habe ein 600 Watt Netzteil verbaut, welches laut Systemanforderungen für die Graka reichen sollte.
Da steht 500W(oder Höher) mit 2x75W 6-pin Stecker. Einen 6-Pin Stecker bietet mein Netzteil, den anderen
hole ich mir über ein mitgeliefertes Adapter von den 4-Pin Pata Steckern auf den 6-Pin für die Graka.


----------



## OldboyX (14. August 2014)

TraderMoe schrieb:


> ... Einen 6-Pin Stecker bietet mein Netzteil, den anderen
> hole ich mir über ein mitgeliefertes Adapter von den 4-Pin Pata Steckern auf den 6-Pin für die Graka.



Könnte nicht gut sein, da kommen wahrscheinlich einfach nicht die nötigen Ampere rüber bei den Steckern mit Adapter, kann man aber ohne Typenschild vom Netzteil und ohne zu wissen welchen Kabelstrang du genau benutzt nicht beurteilen. Grundsätzlich braucht eine R9 280X aber schon eine ordentliche Stromversorgung und ein Netzteil das von sich aus keine 2 6 Pins für Grakas hat ist da wahrscheinlich überfordert (und kann auch kein besonders hochwertiges Netzteil sein, bei 500W sollten 2x 6 Pins schon dabei sein). Wie bei einem Netzteil "500Watt (oder höher)" stehen kann ist mir absolut schleierhaft, oder meinst du damit, dass du nicht weißt wie viel Watt es tatsächlich liefert. Die Leistungsangabe wird wohl bitte eindeutig sein und nicht 'Verhandlungssache'


----------



## kaepteniglo (14. August 2014)

Das mit "500 Watt oder höher" steht bei der Grafikkarte. Gab es vor 4+Jahren schon die Netzteile mit 2 6-Pin-Anschlüssen?


----------



## TraderMoe (14. August 2014)

Ich denke, dass ich jetzt doch umrüste! Also was sollte ich eurer Meinung nach ändern. SSD und meine Festplatten wollte ich gerne behalten.

Also was ich haben möchte:

Intel Prozessor
passendes Mainboard
Maxitower
ggf Netzteil habe ein LC6600 V2.2

Meine Preisvorstellung liegt bei 300-400 Euro, da ich denke wenn ich jetzt spare habe ich in zwei Jahren wieder das Drama.

LG Momo


----------



## painschkes (14. August 2014)

_Das LC Power Netzteil solltest du schnellst möglich verbrennen,kaputt hauen, dem Teufel übergeben oder sonstige schlimme Sachen damit machen.

Ansonsten : Warenkorb_


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. August 2014)

Eindeutig: Das Netzteil liefert zu wenig Saft für die neue Grafikkarte.
Darüberhinaus ist es vermutlich total unsicher, wegen *ungenügender oder gar fehlender Schutzschaltungen.*

Minimal würde ich sagen:
Neues, ordentliches Netzteil (z.B. Antec HCG 520)
AMD FX-4350
-> sollte dann locker mit WoW fertig werden.

V.A. wird deine Grafikkarte, wohl die ganze Zeit auf Sparflamme laufen, wegen dem Schrottnetzteil. Ich würde wirklich zuerst das Netzteil aufrüsten, wenn WoW dann immernoch langsam ist, kannst du auch eine neue CPU / ein neues System z.B. das von painschkes  zulegen (und das Netzteil weiterverwenden).


----------



## TraderMoe (14. August 2014)

Danke für die schnellen und informativen antworten. Ich werde wirklich erstmal das Netzteil austauschen die Idee von Blut und Donner gefällt mir und macht auch mehr Sinn für mein Portemonnaie   danke euch erstmal
Liebe Grüße Momo


----------

